# July has been a good agility month for Mr. Lars



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

July has been good to us in the agility world. In AKC we moved Lars up to 24" and out of preferred which has been a little bumpier than I had expected. It took him a little while to figure out the right way to get himself over a taller jump when his drive really kicks in. He has three levels of drive LOL - "Show Drive", then there's "Class Drive" and then there's "Home Drive." Despite our little glitches, we earned 2 Novice Fast legs and 2 Novice Standard legs both with first places.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzybutts (Jul 21, 2011)

ENVY! lol (I have to make this message at least 10 letters??!!?? lol)


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thanks!!! I just got a couple of more pics of Lars and I from our "almost a q" jumpers class. Just one stupid bar...oh well.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

lookin' good!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats on the Qs!

Any particular reason you decided to take him out of preferred?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I love Lars and his flying ears. He tucks up so nice and tight over the jumps. Congrats on your success.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Shaina said:


> Any particular reason you decided to take him out of preferred?


Thanks!

Lars is 24.5" tall and his AKC jump height is 24" for both obedience and agility. Lars has been a notorious bar smasher so we started him in preferred because of that reason. He smashes 16" jumps if we let him...it's more fun to run through the jumps than over them. He has a lot family that are agility dogs...most of them are working on their MACHs and a half brother does have his MACH. Instructors and friends have all commented that he doesn't have any trouble getting over the 24" bars...its a matter of if he feels like it. 

When the bars are lower, Lars goes faster and then he flattens out over the jumps like you can see in the avatar I have. Not the best jumping style for a dog his body style and size. When he's going over 24" jumps, he has to rock back on his rear and then arc over the jumps. Sometimes he just forgets about that when he's running at full throttle...but by the end of the month, he seemed to have remembered that. A lot of people were commenting that Lars needs the 24" jumps to get him to jump with better form and with better landings for his front end.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey, whatever's easier on those joints!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I love Lars!


----------

